# What makes iPad a iPad why is it so special compared to other tablets.



## Atomic77 (Dec 25, 2017)

Ok what are your thoughts on this? What makes iPad a iPad.? Why is so special compared to other tablets.?


----------



## Hockster (Dec 25, 2017)

High price.
It isn't.


----------



## chaosmassive (Dec 25, 2017)

Because it has Apple logo on it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2017)

Personally I prefer my iPhone over other android-based devices(just so i dont seem anti-apple). But speaking from a tablet point of view,  I think mostly it's hype, logo, bragging rights, yuppie's , liberals, & the "gotta have it" crowd that propegate ipad. (& oftin those who corract uther peeples spelleng)​
Thats my Opinion​


----------



## natr0n (Dec 25, 2017)

You have to drink Starbucks to use iPads.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 25, 2017)

Atomic77 said:


> Ok what are your thoughts on this? What makes iPad a iPad.? Why is so special compared to other tablets.?


the ipad gained traction because of it's "closed" marketplace that Apple controls, giving users a sense of security that other platforms at the time did not offer. Add in iPhone users who have many purchases in that same marketplace, and those purchases also working on the ipad, and you have a winner that few other devices can compete with.

As time has progressed, other options definitely offer a similar experience, but for many years what apple offered with their ipad was not seen else where, and that grew an audience that is not only loyal, but also doesn't care if anyone thinks negatively about these purchases, because they see value in that purchase that clearly others do not.


When you release apps in the apple marketplace, you'll find that Apple has a huge amount of control over their marketplace, and not only do they test apps, they also dictate in many instances how much that app should sell for, and you either agree to that price, or your app is not listed. That control, while overbearing, also lays a bit of responsibility on apple for those apps their users buy... and how that works legally may be interesting to you... or not.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 25, 2017)

The only reason I can think of is the Ax SoC, also to a lesser extent ~ the well oiled machine called iOS. Apart from that here isn't much to justify the exorbitant price premium one has to pay for the Apple logo, but hey other manufacturers have dropped the ball & Intel dumped their contra revenue program knowing fully well that it'd bleed them dry. So Apple can do whatever they want in this space, since they're clearly the market leader ~ by a country mile!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2017)

smooth performance thanks to iOS. great touchscreen display, fast response and not clunky


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Personally I prefer my iPhone over other android-based devices(just so i dont seem anti-apple). But speaking from a tablet point of view,  I think mostly it's hype, logo, bragging rights, yuppie's , liberals, & the "gotta have it" crowd that propegate ipad. (& oftin those who corract uther peeples spelleng)​
> Thats my Opinion​



Liberals? Man, your radar is tuned to planet Janet. If anything, techies tend to be more 'liberal' and prefer android. People set in their ways, 'conservatives' tend to stick with Apple products as much as liberals do.
Don't bring political ideology into the android iOS debate, left and right both use Apple.  

As to the OP, it's marketing and branding. Apple did change things but other companies caught up real fast. In my experience, and this will sound harsh, people stay with Apple out of technological ignorance.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 25, 2017)

It makes sense if you’re already using an iPhone. I have an Air2 and I’m typing on it right now. But the seamless sync between my phone and tablet is a great thing. iOS 11 really gave it a lot of love too.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2017)

For me personally, it's the iOS operating system compared to the Android operating system. Same with phones. I just am not happy with the Android OS.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 25, 2017)

Special , it's not, special , with apple killing off performance year on year it's special in only one way to me.
I prefer android or win based tablets.
But i do accept that im not entrenched in apple so i dont get it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 25, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> For me personally, it's the iOS operating system compared to the Android operating system. Same with phones. I just am not happy with the Android OS.



Yeah, that's androids main issue.  I have the pixel 2 (followed from Nexus 6P)  and that's where android makes sense.  You'd be hard pushed to find a faster 'experience'.  Only using a modern iphone (not slowed down) would be similar.  Androids appeal is from the fact that it is supported by lower spec hardware and therefore cheaper phones.  Apple simply refuse to offer a budget phone (because experience has shown that those that want Apple, dont care about cost - they did a budget 'c' version but it wasn't successful - partly because it was still not even budget).

Nothing wrong with Apple products - they are good items, they're just not worth the adulation people put on them (what yearly obsolesced products are?).


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 30, 2017)

I suppose it is what it is. I love my iPad mini 2.


----------



## 64K (Dec 30, 2017)

Atomic77 said:


> Ok what are your thoughts on this? What makes iPad a iPad.? Why is so special compared to other tablets.?



Well, it has an Apple logo on the case and you look hip in public using one of them.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 30, 2017)

actually the logo, the brand and the prestige that follows the stuff
i dont mean the other has less prestige but apple would bring your friends "whoaaah you buy ipad or iphone"


----------



## Easo (Dec 30, 2017)

I have no idea. Its basically a bigger iPhone, which, according to Apple, can replace laptop with full OS for work. How? I guess only Apple knows, since this runs mobile OS thus most of the big apps simply are not there.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 30, 2017)

It's Crapple, they can do whatever they want and fanboyism feeds them.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 1, 2018)

I like what toothless said. Lol.


----------



## qubit (Jan 1, 2018)

What makes an iPad so special? Now there's an interesting question.

Now, I'm not an Apple fan and used to be very anti Apple, but I've mellowed out a bit since then over their mobile stuff due to the timely OS updates, the app store, smooth operation of the OS and quality hardware build. Sure, it's a walled garden which is a Bad Thing as it restricts what you can have (bittorrent client anyone?) but it's also very effective at filtering out malware apps. Android's Google Play is definitely not as good in this area, so you have to be a bit more careful, but it's normally ok.

I still wouldn't buy their overpriced Macs, but I would buy an iPad or iPhone nowadays (not the iPhone X with that infernal notch though and inflated price). I'm one of those rare people who's actually comfortable in both the Android and Apple worlds when it comes to mobiles and like the uniqueness of each platform. I've got an Android smartphone at the moment and am mostly happy with it (the gloriously sealed battery is beginning to die).

Last year, I bought an iPad Pro 12.9 inch (first version) and had it for a while. Simply, it was awesome so I absolutely loved it. Had some serious wow factor from the great build quality and physical feel to the slickness of operation, including those 4 amazing speakers. The new version is a bit lighter, thinner and has that great 120Hz screen. All incremental differences that add up to quite a lot altogether. I'm a sucker for that screen...

It's difficult to define quality, but you know it when you see it and the iPad has it in spades.

Alas, I don't have that iPad any more, since it was so expensive at £900 and I really needed the money for other things, hence it was too much of a luxury. So, I returned it to Apple with a heavy heart during the two week return period. I do plan to buy another one someday, though.

Now, I haven't tried a high end tablet from the likes of Samsung etc, but I'm sure that these will be pretty nice, too.

In the end though, the most important thing for any computer platform is industry support, end of story, so the Mac is out, regardless of price. Both Apple and Android and are mainstream and hence very well supported like Windows is and about equally, so you can buy into either with confidence. Just buy what you like and be happy with it.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 1, 2018)

Apple iPad does what android ain’t.


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2018)

Apple iPhones (and iPads) are much more restricted with what you can do than Android devices, and there's only a few models. In a way this is both a good and a bad thing. There are plenty of crappy Android devices out there that suck because anybody can make one, good or bad. If I had my choice I'd stick with anything made by Google (like Pixel, later Nexus models) because that's as close to the source of Android as you're going to get.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 1, 2018)

Atomic77 said:


> Ok what are your thoughts on this? What makes iPad a iPad.? Why is so special compared to other tablets.?



It's a long-term support. Regardless of everyone's opinion on closed ecosystem and other crap, support is the only thing that makes this overpriced tablet stand out.
For example, in 2013 I bought an Ipad Retina for my aunt's birthday, and it still gets firmware and software updates on a regular basis. 
It still has problems, just like any other tablet w/ any OS, but at least I know that if I ever have to fix it for her, it's either gonna be user's fault or a hardware failure. 

There are premium Android devices that have a long-term support equal to that of Apple, but they usually sink under the myriad of devices which only get support for 1-2 years at most.
For example, my old Nexus 7 (2012) just recently got a Nougat update and it works better/faster/more stable than old Lollipop. Only 5 years down the road Google decided to announce EOL for this cheap tablet.

Yet, some more expensive tablets from Samsung only get an initial update at launch(to fix bugs) and are immediately put on a backburner until customers give up complaining.
Just last week I had a GalaxyTab which launched in 2011 w/ Android 3.0 firmware, got one update to Android 3.2 and that's it. Only few regions like Russia and Indonesia forced Samsung to release 4.0 update due to issues with some 3G providers. So, for the rest of the world this model along with few others became a pretty offline brick, since a couple of years ago most apps dropped Honeycomb support, including popular Youtube and other GApps.


----------

